# WO Arkadiusz Horbiński, 1st. Special Forces Regiment (Poland)



## Ravage (May 12, 2011)

http://www.psk.mil.pl/index.php?opt...36:ostatnie-wydarzenia&Itemid=53><span style=

With deep sadnes the Regiments commander informs that after a lost battle with a heavy illnes WO Arkadiusz Horbiński (age 40), one of the Regiments jump instructors passed away on may 8th 2011. He served in the military for 22 years.

He left a wife and a son.


----------



## Viper1 (May 12, 2011)

My condolences to his family.  Rest in Peace WO Horbinski


----------



## mike_cos (May 12, 2011)

Rest in Peace...


----------



## tova (May 12, 2011)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## Gypsy (May 13, 2011)

My condolences to all.  RIP Sir.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (May 15, 2011)

Rest In God's Peace Warrior.


----------



## Manolito (May 15, 2011)

Thank You for your service and the training of young warriors.
Rest with warriors in safety.
respectfully,
Bill


----------



## DA SWO (May 15, 2011)

RIP.


----------



## Ranger_Smoothie (May 24, 2011)

Rest easy Warrior.


----------

